# [OT] Drucker gibt Vekotrdatei nicht raus



## Wolfsbein (15. Januar 2003)

Hallo
ich habe ein kleines Problem mit einem Drucker. Für einen Kunden soll ich ein Plakat (DIN A1) machen auf dem sein Logo drauf sein soll. Er hat mir das JPEG von seiner Internetseite (230*120 px) gegeben . Dann habe ich seinen Drucker angerufen und gesagt, ich bräuchte das Logo im Vektorformat. Leider will der das nicht rausrücken; wahrscheinlich um den Kunden zu behalten. Jetzt meine Frage: Ist das gängige Praxis? Kann man da was tun?
Andernfalls muss ich das Bild vom Briefkopf einscannen und dann verwenden. Und das ist ja auch nicht das Wahre.


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (15. Januar 2003)

sag doch deinem kunden, dass der drucker ein ******* ist. 
mal im ernst, das logo ist ja mit sicherheit eigentum deines kunden. der soll dem drucker bescheid geben. 
oder du kontaktierst den drucker nochmal und weist ihn darauf hin, wie kindisch sein verhalten ist. mit sicherheit ist es nicht gut für seinen ruf, wenn du dich nochmal an deinen kunden, der dann an den drucker, dann wieder an dich wenden muss.


----------



## Wolfsbein (15. Januar 2003)

Das der Drucker eine Pflauem ist, sage ich allen die jemals mit dem zu tun gehabt haben/haben. Aber die eigentliche Frage ist ja, ob der Drucker das Logo wirklich behalten darf. Das ist ja ein rechtliches Problem. Und genau das will ich eigentlich wissen.


----------

